# Police dog in hostage action!



## KatieToth (Jun 25, 2015)

I thought this was a pretty cool footage 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2p3eZmuzfU


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ha! Loved how the guy ducked and the dog took out the "Bad Guy" behind him! Timing was imppecable!


----------

